# Home visit



## BobLoblaw (Feb 28, 2018)

My journey started months ago when I finally had the courage to "ask1".  I was vouched for, applications filled, introduced myself, and waited for someone to call. I finally got the call from a guy on the investigation committee who booked a meeting for tonight.

Holy Moly, I haven't been this nervous in years since my first job interview or asking the now father in law for permission. I sent the kids packing with grandma so my wife and I could have uninterrupted time to chat with the guys. We put coffee on, cookies and snacks out and cokes in the fridge.

Right on time, the doorbell rang and 3 strangers came into my home. After greetings and handshakes we settled into my living room. Immediately we all began chatting about nothing and I knew I was in good company. These are exactly the stereotypical good men that I have thought to be masons. After an hour of laughter and great Q and A I have never been more excited to join such a great fraternity. I was nervous and stressed for nothing.

Now it all comes down to a few black balls in a bowl which I have no control over. So, if anything, I feel like I have already learned a few things about myself so far, and my journey has just started.


----------



## SteveH (Feb 28, 2018)

That's great, Bob. I hope you continue to enjoy the journey.


----------



## LK600 (Mar 1, 2018)

You just described my own experience when it took place.  Your going to be fine.  I wish you the best of luck my friend.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 2, 2018)

Good luck. Let us know how things are going.


----------



## Howard Giang (Mar 3, 2018)

BobLoblaw said:


> Now it all comes down to a few black balls in a bowl which I have no control over.


Congratulation BobLoblaw! I wish I can skip this steps if my journey with Freemasonry can start just by coming to the Lodges performing the EA rituals. I think background check and meet investigated team can be done after I am already being recognized as a brother. I like the expressions among Freemasons from the Lodge like oh well too late now. He is one of us, and we have to help him to perfecting himself since better is still not good enough. That is what I wish for but I know it will never going to happen like that. 
Anyhow, I am curious about the black ball thing. One black ball is the end of it. Few ones will definitely make me cry. 1) do you know in advance who will be voting? 2) can a person vote with a black ball that had never met with a candidate before in person? For example, I have never met the 12-person from the voting panel, so how I can get a black ball? It is something I have pondering from time to time.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 3, 2018)

Howard Giang said:


> I think background check and meet investigated team can be done after I am already being recognized as a brother.


Not the way it works.


Howard Giang said:


> 1) do you know in advance who will be voting?


No.


Howard Giang said:


> 2) can a person vote with a black ball that had never met with a candidate before in person?


Yes.


Howard Giang said:


> I have never met the 12-person from the voting panel, so how I can get a black ball?


I can't answer that.


----------



## Howard Giang (Mar 3, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Not the way it works.


Thanks Warrior1256, 
Is it that it is not how it’s normally worked? Has there ever been an exception? I mean the whole journey is memorable; however, an element of surprise is even better especially when it is a positive one. 
How would you rate me so far? I meant what is your impression or opinion of me from this Forum so far? Is it positive, negative, or neutral?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 3, 2018)

Howard Giang said:


> How would you rate me so far? I meant what is your impression or opinion of me from this Forum so far? Is it positive, negative, or neutral?


Will reserve judgement for now.


----------



## Keith C (Mar 6, 2018)

Howard Giang said:


> I wish I can skip this steps if my journey with Freemasonry can start just by coming to the Lodges performing the EA rituals. I think background check and meet investigated team can be done after I am already being recognized as a brother. I like the expressions among Freemasons from the Lodge like oh well too late now. He is one of us, and we have to help him to perfecting himself since better is still not good enough. That is what I wish for but I know it will never going to happen like that.



The investigation and background checks must be done before receiving the EA degree.  Once you are Entered you are entitled to be called "Brother" and have certain rights and privileges as a Brother.  One of the goals of Freemasonry is "To make Good Men Better."  The prerequisite is you must be a "Good Man" how can this be determined if we were to admit someone without due examination?  Not only would this make no sense, it would put the Fraternity and its reputation as risk.



Howard Giang said:


> Anyhow, I am curious about the black ball thing. One black ball is the end of it. Few ones will definitely make me cry.



This depends on your jurisdiction.  For the GL of PA more than 2 black balls are required to reject a candidate, or a single dissenting voice.  That is is a Brother present at the ballot stands up and verbally objects with a reason.

It is rare that a ballot is unfavorable to the petitioner.  It is far more likely that the investigation committee makes a negative report due to their findings or the GL offers an objection.  While these two are MORE common than a negative ballot, they still are not common.




Howard Giang said:


> 1) do you know in advance who will be voting? 2) can a person vote with a black ball that had never met with a candidate before in person? For example, I have never met the 12-person from the voting panel, so how I can get a black ball? It is something I have pondering from time to time.



Truthfully, no one knows in advance who will be casting a ballot.  It all depends on who shows up for the particular Stated Meeting where the ballot is taken.  A brother is free to cast their ballot however they like and keep their reason to themselves.  No one knows how they voted but themselves, it is a secret ballot.  In PA if the ballot is unfavorable a second ballot is held to be sure, and for the second ballot all members present that night MUST vote.  It is almost a certainty, unless you have petitioned a very small Lodge that you will have only met some of the brothers present.  It is also possible that someone who knows you and your standing and reputation in society is a member of that Lodge and you are not aware of that fact.

All of this we call "Guarding the West Gate."  Making sure, to the best of our ability, that we do not admit anyone to the Fraternity that would prove detrimental to our individual Lodge, or Freemasonry in General.

If you are a good Man, who follows the laws of your Municipality, State and Country, and are a responsible person, you should have no fear of random rejection.  We are not like that.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 6, 2018)

Keith C said:


> The prerequisite is you must be a "Good Man" how can this be determined if we were to admit someone without due examination? Not only would this make no sense, it would put the Fraternity and its reputation as risk.


Absolutely.


Keith C said:


> This depends on your jurisdiction. For the GL of PA more than 2 black balls are required to reject a candidate


True. Here in Kentucky the ballot must be unanimous. One black cube rejects.


Keith C said:


> It is rare that a ballot is unfavorable to the petitioner. It is far more likely that the investigation committee makes a negative report due to their findings or the GL offers an objection. While these two are MORE common than a negative ballot, they still are not common.


Also true.


Keith C said:


> Truthfully, no one knows in advance who will be casting a ballot. It all depends on who shows up for the particular Stated Meeting where the ballot is taken.


Same here.


Keith C said:


> A brother is free to cast their ballot however they like and keep their reason to themselves. No one knows how they voted but themselves, it is a secret ballot. In PA if the ballot is unfavorable a second ballot is held to be sure


We also cast a second ballot to be sure.


Keith C said:


> All of this we call "Guarding the West Gate." Making sure, to the best of our ability, that we do not admit anyone to the Fraternity that would prove detrimental to our individual Lodge, or Freemasonry in General.


Yes, thus the home visit.


Keith C said:


> If you are a good Man, who follows the laws of your Municipality, State and Country, and are a responsible person, you should have no fear of random rejection.


Very true.


----------



## BobLoblaw (Mar 14, 2018)

So the vote came back in my favour last night and I will be initited next month. Looking back to the start of this process I am glad there are all the steps of "screening". I am happy to know I will be in good company next month. 
B.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 15, 2018)

BobLoblaw said:


> So the vote came back in my favour last night and I will be initited next month. Looking back to the start of this process I am glad there are all the steps of "screening". I am happy to know I will be in good company next month.
> B.


Congratulations !


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 15, 2018)

BobLoblaw said:


> So the vote came back in my favour last night and I will be initited next month. Looking back to the start of this process I am glad there are all the steps of "screening". I am happy to know I will be in good company next month.
> B.


Congratulations soon-to-be-Brother.


----------



## Symthrell (Mar 15, 2018)

BobLoblaw said:


> So the vote came back in my favour last night and I will be initited next month.B.



Congratulations and welcome. I am sure that the lodge you are soon to be a brother at has made a wise selection and you will be a great contributing member. Please keep us updated on your progress and stay active on the boards here!!


----------

